# We got the message. Πήραμε το μήνυμα.



## nickel (Jun 10, 2014)

Συνήθως, στους χαλεπούς καιρούς που ζει η ανθρωπότης, μια κυβέρνηση που βρίσκεται στο μέσο της θητείας της εισπράττει και το μέγιστο της δυσαρέσκειας των πολιτών, αφού στα πρώτα χρόνια της παίρνει τα δυσάρεστα μέτρα και στους προεκλογικούς μήνες καλοπιάνει τους ψηφοφόρους. Αν προκύψουν χαλαρές ψηφοφορίες στη μέση της θητείας, οι ψηφοφόροι βρίσκουν την ευκαιρία να εκφράσουν αυτή τη δυσαρέσκεια. Στα χρόνια της πόλωσης πολλοί ψήφιζαν ΠΑΣΟΚ στις εκλογές για να μη βγει η ΝΔ, και μικρότερα κόμματα στις ευρωεκλογές για να ξεπεράσουν τις τύψεις τους που δεν τα ήθελαν για κυβερνήσεις.

Όσα χρόνια θυμάμαι, την επαύριο των εκλογών η κυβέρνηση δήλωνε ότι «πήρε το μήνυμα». Έτσι και μετά τις εκλογές του Μαΐου, ο Κάμερον στο Λονδίνο ήταν σαφέστατος στο «We got the message» (I would say that message is absolutely received and understood), ενώ ο δικός μας ο κ. Σαμαράς πήρε διπλό μήνυμα: «Με την ψήφο του ο ελληνικός λαός έστειλε ένα μήνυμα στην κυβέρνηση, αλλά απέρριψε και την ανατροπή που προωθούσε ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ».

Εγώ πάλι δεν έχω καταφέρει ποτέ να καταλάβω τι θα πει «Πήραμε το μήνυμα» και πολύ λιγότερο το καταλαβαίνω αυτή τη φορά. Εγώ νόμιζα ότι στάλθηκαν κάπου 6 εκατομμύρια μηνύματα και το κάθε μήνυμα έλεγε κάτι διαφορετικό. Ο Σύριζα δεν πήρε το μήνυμα που έλεγε ότι δεν αύξησε τη δύναμή του, αλλά τον συνέφερε να κοιτάζει το μήνυμα που πήραν οι απέναντι. Οι απέναντι, η κυβέρνηση, πήρε το μήνυμα από τη μείωση του ποσοστού, αλλά τι συμπέρασμα να βγάλει από τη διασπορά των δικών της ψήφων; Ότι δεν αρέσει η λιτότητα; Γιατί, για να αρέσει την επιδίωξε ως τώρα; Και, τέλος πάντων, ποιος έστειλε μήνυμα που της έλεγε να βάλει τον Ντινόπουλο στη θέση του Μιχελάκη ή τον Γιακουμάτο υπεύθυνο για τις τιμές; Αν υπήρξε κάποιος που έστειλε τέτοιο μήνυμα, να βγει και να το ομολογήσει ευθαρσώς.

Με λίγα λόγια, θεωρώ ότι η δήλωση «Πήραμε το μήνυμα» είναι ένα κλισέ χωρίς κανένα απολύτως νόημα. Και ο ανασχηματισμός πρέπει να κριθεί για τις δικές του σκοπιμότητες (όχι πως αυτό είναι εύκολο), και να μην αγανακτήσει κανείς αν πιστεύει ότι το δικό του μήνυμα δεν έφτασε ποτέ στον προορισμό του.

Α ναι. Ελπίζω να πήραν και το μήνυμα του Σόιμπλε. Γιατί αυτός θέλει να διαβάζουν και να καταλαβαίνουν τα δικά του μηνύματα.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 10, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά όποτε διαβάζω αυτή τη φράση μού έρχεται στο μυαλό ένα _duly noted_ -και τότε καταλαβαίνω τι σημαίνει.


----------

